# enlightenment o KDE?

## rivent

ciao a tutti!

io ho sempre usato KDE..

poco tempo fa ho visto enlightenment..

stavo pensando se installarla o meno..

cosa mi consgliate? pro e contro?

è possibile fare in modo di averli entrambi e, al momento di digitare startx,  decidere quale avviare?

----------

## Lestaat

Ahi ahi ahi

tocchi il tasto flame così!!!

LOL

E' solo una questione di gusti e di scelta....

Provali e vedi come ti trovi meglio.

Io ti direi Gnome ma sono di parte....LOL

----------

## bender86

 *rivent wrote:*   

> è possibile fare in modo di averli entrambi e, al momento di digitare startx,  decidere quale avviare?

 

Questo sì, li emergi entrambi e scegli quale avviare nella linea XSESSION="" in /etc/rc.conf (forse puoi esportare la variabile, senza nemmeno dover modificare quel file, ed eseguire startx).

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma il 16 o il 17 di e?

il 17 è fico... però non è ancora pronto, e credo che non lo sarà mai perchè ogni giorno aggiungono cose nuove. il 16 è ben fatto. cmq starei sul 17 soprattutto per la grafica davvero accattivante. in ogni caso è un bel passo kde -> e. ed aggiungo: provalo... tanto hai avuto la pazienza di compilarti kde   :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Oppure prova elive che è una live che ha E17, così lo provi senza rischiar di far danni ;-D tieni però presente che molti tools e automatismi che ora hai su e17 mancano.

----------

## rivent

la E17 è mascerata...   metterei la E16.

se si può esportando solo la variabile, allora potrei fare l'emerge di  enlightenment e poi vedere com'è senza "rovinare" KDE e/o il sistema?

----------

## golaprofonda

 *rivent wrote:*   

> la E17 è mascerata...   metterei la E16.
> 
> se si può esportando solo la variabile, allora potrei fare l'emerge di  enlightenment e poi vedere com'è senza "rovinare" KDE e/o il sistema?

 

e16 ed e17 sono come il giorno e la notte. Se vuoi provare qualcosa di nuovo ti consiglio la E17..

qui puoi trovare un HOWTO su come smascherare i pacchetti ed installare E17 i 3 semplici passi (da CVS)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-382376-highlight-e17.html

se provi la e16 rimmarrai deluso. la e17 è un BEL passo avanti. Puoi emergerlo tranquillamente senza riskiare di danneggiare il sistema, semplicemente nella schermata di login scegli quale avviare.   :Wink: 

PS comunque GNOME regna   :Laughing: 

----------

## jubushi

Se vuoi....

  ...la grafica accattivante   -> e17

  ...la stabilità                    -> gnome

  ...la facilità                      -> kde

  ...la velocità                    -> window maker

Io uso gnome perchè lo ritengo il migliore. All'inizio aveva un bel pò di problemi con il multimedia ma ora è quasi perfetto. Avevo fatto anch'io un penzierino su e17.....anzi mi avete convinto, adesso lo installo e vi faccio sapere   :Very Happy: 

----------

## jubushi

scusate ma perchè c'è solo la 16??

```
localhost jubushi # emerge --search enlight

Searching...

[ Results for search key : enlight ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  x11-wm/enlightenment

      Latest version available: 0.16.7.2

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 1,816 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.enlightenment.org/

      Description: Enlightenment Window Manager

      License:     BSD

```

----------

## golaprofonda

 *jubushi wrote:*   

> scusate ma perchè c'è solo la 16??
> 
> [/code]

 

come ho scritto sopra, E17 devi installarlo da CVS..non cè l ebuild singolo..è un insieme di pacchetti (e, evidence, eclair eccetera..)

segui l HOWTO che ho postato poco sopra ..  :Wink: 

[ogni giorno si scoprono problemi di stabilità che vengono puntalmente corretti, il grande lavoro del team di enlightenment]

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

```
eix enlight

* x11-wm/enlightenment

     Available versions:  0.16.5-r4 0.16.6 0.16.7.2 *0.16.9999

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.enlightenment.org/

     Description:         Enlightenment Window Manager

```

----------

## rivent

ok, aspettero che sia smaskerata la E17...  :Confused: 

ho capito che se la emergo adesso dovrei perderci dietro dei giorni e per adesso non posso...

----------

## lavish

Per info su KDE vs. Resto Del Mondo avresti potuto trovare:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-387916.html

Sulla scelta fra WM diversi c'erano questi threads:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-383331.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-109429.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-214720.html

Mentre su E17, questi:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-317815.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-212250.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-56666.html

E sono solo una parte... c'era proprio bisogno di aprire un nuovo thread?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

forse bisognerebbe mettere un topic sticky, vuoto, con un titolo chiaro e dal messaggio inconfondibile scritto a caratteri cubitali: "CERCATE PRIMA DI POSTARE"   :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## lopio

 *Lestaat wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' solo una questione di gusti e di scelta....
> 
> Provali e vedi come ti trovi meglio.
> ...

 

io invece direi fluxbox  + rox   :Wink: 

----------

## golaprofonda

 *Quote:*   

> ho capito che se la emergo adesso dovrei perderci dietro dei giorni e per adesso non posso...

 

perderci dei giorni? basta che li smascheri in un file ed emergi..

sono 3 passi..leggi l HOWTO..

----------

## rivent

avete pienamente ragione che bisogna cercare prima di postare...  :Exclamation: 

il problema è che se utilizzo il Quick search i risultati sono quasi sempre (anzi, sempre) 3d in inglese..  :Sad: 

se invece si sfogliano le pagine del forum italiano a mano per cercare l'argomento, si rischia di perdere tutto il tempo a disposizione per trovarlo (sempre se si riesce, visto l'ammontare delle pagine) e poi non si legge perchè ormai è tardi..Last edited by rivent on Sat Oct 29, 2005 11:54 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## rivent

 *golaprofonda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perderci dei giorni? basta che li smascheri in un file ed emergi..
> 
> sono 3 passi..leggi l HOWTO..

 

intendevo per la configurazione e risoluzione di alcuni problemini che si trovano sempre..

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *rivent wrote:*   

> il problema è che se utilizzo il Quick search i risultati sono quasi sempre (anzi, sempre) 3d in inglese..  

 

C'è anche il search normale...

https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

----------

## rivent

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> C'è anche il search normale...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/search.php

 

 :Shocked: 

ops...  non lo avevo notato..  

non è molto che uso il forum..

tante cose da imparare..

----------

## skypjack

Salve...

Avevo pensato di togliere kde dal mio core duo e mettere su enlightenment...

Volevo pareri e consigli da qualcuno che ha voglia di scrivere due righe...

Anche critiche, ben accette!!

Se c'è qualcuno...

Grazie...

----------

## makoomba

@skypjack

ho fatto il merge del tuo topic.

per favore, cerchiamo di usarla sta benedetta ricerca.

----------

## Atomikramp

Non vorrei sparare cavolate..

ma c'è da mettere in conto il fatto che KDE è un Desktop environment... e quindi conta di Window manager + applicativi (file manager, pannelli di controllo vari ecc)

Credo (e qui potrei essere smentito) invece che E17 sia solo un Window manager.. e quindi poi dovresti trovarti tutte le applicazioni di corredo... tra cui credo che sia indispensabile un filemanager.. con tutti i sacri crismi.. che ti permetta di mettere icone sul desktop (aah io senza quelle non vivo) di spostare file da una directory all'altra, gestione di drag & drop..

senza contare il fatto che tutte le configurazioni te le devi smazzare a mano.. perchè ti mancheranno tutti quei tool di configurazione che un desktop environment come kde o gnome ti ha viziato ad avere.

Se sei pronto ad affrontare tutto questo.. allora puoi lanciarti verso E17....

altrimenti non te lo consiglio  :Smile: 

----------

## GuN_jAcK

io ci sono stato con E17 un breve periodo perchè ero entrato in fissa per i sfondi animati  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:  ma dopo un pò ho avuto la necessità di tornare al mio dolce KDE  :Razz:  come dice Atomikramp manca di troppe applicazioni essenziali e man mano devi installargliele con tonnellate di dipendenze che spesso e volentieri sono derivanti da Kde o dallo Gnomo.

A te la scelta...

Io aspetterei che maturi un po...

 :Smile: 

----------

## gioi

In realta' non si capisce bene cosa E17 sia, perche' ha funzionalita' molto avanzate rispetto ad un WM, ma non ha la completezza di tools di un DE come gnome o kde.

Il fatto e' che E17 e' molto incentrato sull'estetica (aveva ombre e trasparenze molto prima dell'esplosione del fenomeno compiz/XGL/AiGLX, anche se in maniera mooooooolto piu' primitiva), ma soprattutto non si sono dati una deadline per il merge delle funzionalita' ed il rilascio di una versione.

Cio' e' in linea con il progetto stesso Enlightenment che, rispetto ai vari Gnome, Kde ecc ecc con i quali ha condivisio in maniera marginale buona parte della storia del WM/DE su Linux, non e' mai uscito in stable release, ma e' ancora una 0.x version. 

IMHO, un anno fa era un progetto secoli avanti rispetto agli altri, oggi con l'avvento di compiz e' millenni indietro...

----------

## darkmanPPT

come si fa ad installare e17 per gentoo??

lo so che è mascherato e quindi nessuno è tenuto a spiegarmi come fare (come esplicitamente detto dalla guida)

ma  il fatto è che il programma è mescherato senza alcuna keyword!!

```
Calculating dependencies

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "e" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-wm/e-9999 (masked by: missing keyword)
```

 :Shocked:  mah

----------

## skypjack

Sto provando a mettere su enlightenment da due giorni, ma quello che ottengo è:

```

 i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../../.. -I. -I../../../../src/lib -I../../../../src/lib/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -I/usr/include/directfb -O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -MT evas_engine_dfb_image_objects.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/evas_engine_dfb_image_objects.Tpo -c evas_engine_dfb_image_objects.c -o evas_engine_dfb_image_objects.o >/dev/null 2>&1

evas_engine_dfb.c:67: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c:88: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c:90: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c:97: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c:98: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c:99: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c:100: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c:101: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c:102: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c:103: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

evas_engine_dfb.c: In function 'evas_engine_directfb_gradient_color_stop_add':

evas_engine_dfb.c:795: error: 'context' undeclared (first use in this function)

evas_engine_dfb.c:795: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

evas_engine_dfb.c:795: error: for each function it appears in.)

evas_engine_dfb.c: In function 'evas_engine_directfb_gradient_alpha_stop_add':

evas_engine_dfb.c:805: error: 'context' undeclared (first use in this function)

evas_engine_dfb.c: In function 'evas_engine_directfb_gradient_color_data_set':

evas_engine_dfb.c:815: error: 'context' undeclared (first use in this function)

evas_engine_dfb.c: In function 'evas_engine_directfb_gradient_alpha_data_set':

evas_engine_dfb.c:825: error: 'context' undeclared (first use in this function)

evas_engine_dfb.c: In function 'evas_engine_directfb_gradient_clear':

evas_engine_dfb.c:835: error: 'context' undeclared (first use in this function)

evas_engine_dfb.c: In function 'evas_engine_directfb_gradient_is_opaque':

evas_engine_dfb.c:908: warning: dereferencing 'void *' pointer

evas_engine_dfb.c:908: error: request for member 'type' in something not a structure or union

evas_engine_dfb.c:909: error: 'gr' undeclared (first use in this function)

evas_engine_dfb.c: In function 'eng_gradient_render_pre':

evas_engine_dfb.c:930: warning: dereferencing 'void *' pointer

evas_engine_dfb.c:930: error: request for member 'type' in something not a structure or union

evas_engine_dfb.c:931: warning: dereferencing 'void *' pointer

evas_engine_dfb.c:931: error: request for member 'type' in something not a structure or union

evas_engine_dfb.c:932: warning: dereferencing 'void *' pointer

evas_engine_dfb.c:932: error: request for member 'type' in something not a structure or union

make[5]: *** [evas_engine_dfb.lo] Error 1

make[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src/modules/engines/directfb'

make[4]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src/modules/engines'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src/modules'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/evas-9999/work/e17/libs/evas'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/evas-9999 failed.

Call stack:

 * This is a LIVE CVS ebuild.

 * That means there are NO promises it will work.

 * If it fails to build, FIX THE CODE YOURSELF

 * before reporting any issues.

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 937:   Called src_compile

  evas-9999.ebuild, line 78:   Called enlightenment_src_compile

  enlightenment.eclass, line 150:   Called enlightenment_die 'emake failed'

  enlightenment.eclass, line 102:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Non so proprio a cosa è dovuto!!

Qualcuno lo ha installato/aggiornato di recente?

----------

